# My Laptop



## bnz506 (Jan 26, 2007)

Bored just wanted to post this. I got back from my vacation last night :cry: I didnt want to leave I want to be on vacation for the rest of my life. Guess I have to wait for retirement for that but then id be too old to enjoy myself.

This is the one year aniversity of the first laptop I have bought with money that I have earned on my own :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2007)

Too bad your vacation is over.
Congratulations to your laptop on having been with you for one whole year! 
And have fun being bored ... brings out some nice snaps .
And you and Linsen ... are you related somehow? Both called Chiu with your last name ...!!??! (I think...)


----------



## bnz506 (Jan 27, 2007)

No we arent... not sure who Linsen is.

Thanks for the congrats though.


----------

